# Patternmaster



## callingeese (Aug 31, 2006)

I just bought a SBEII and I have a patternmaster on it for now. Is there any shell size or shot size that should not be shot out of the patternmaster?? Or any recommendations for snows?? Any input would be helpful.. Thank you!


----------



## ridcbr (Mar 13, 2007)

shoot 3 1/2 bb that will kill ****** that what i shoot and love it from the front of barrel to a sky blast it :sniper: works great :beer:


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

I think decoying birds 3" 2 or 4 shot. But if your going to be shooting birds out there a ways 3 1/2 " 2 or 4s. The only thing about 3 1/2 " is they are tough on the shoulder, dont get me wrong i shoot them about half of the time. I'd say get both and pattern your gun


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

3.5 inch BB patterns real well outta my PM extended and SBE 1, its gonna be a trial and error thing though


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think your safe to shoot about anything out of a patternmaster


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Don't use your patternmaster with the new Federal "Black Cloud" ammo that is coming out.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Whats up with this Black Cloud stuff and why cant it be shot out of a patternmaster?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

It's design is such that the shot cup does not separate from the pellets for 10-12' from the end of the barrell giving better patterns at longer ranges. The patternmaster choke is designed to strip the shot cup immediately upon exit fro the muzzle.


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

Can you shoot T shot through a Patternmaster?


----------



## ridcbr (Mar 13, 2007)

95huskers said:


> Can you shoot T shot through a Patternmaster?


 yes you can :beer: :sniper:


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if someone makes an aftermarket choke for the Berretta Extrema 3.5? From what I've read, Pattern Master chokes will not work in the extrema 3.5.

Thanks.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

i shoot a patternmaster out of extrema 2, its the same as the SBEII i believe,


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

> Does anyone know if someone makes an aftermarket choke for the Berretta Extrema 3.5? From what I've read, Pattern Master chokes will not work in the extrema 3.5.


I just picked up my Drakekiller choke tube today for my Berretta Extrema 3.5. I will let you know how it shoots after the weekend. :beer:


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I look forward to hearing how you did and how the choke worked. :sniper:


----------



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been wanting to get a choke for my Extrema 2, so I can reach out there a little longer, what do you think works best for 3.5 bbs.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

YOu can get a Patternmaster for Extrema 3.5, it's really long and costs 89.99. I wouldn't bother, the optima bore modified that it comes with patterns better out of mine with Federal 3.5" BB's. It kicks butt with 4 buck and Dead Coyote however.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

I take it you guys use dead coyote for waterfowl?


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 6, 2007)

Beretta Extrema 12ga. (BER-006)

Extrema available in Extended, Standard/Long range, Short range/Over decoy, or 3-Choke Set. Available inblack or stainless. (Black $5 more)

Our Price: $85.00

:eyeroll: I guess I was wrong about the pm choke. I was on cabelas web site and I guess the one they carry doesn't work but thiss one does.


----------



## Goosegridlock (Feb 28, 2007)

redlegg93 said:


> I take it you guys use dead coyote for waterfowl?


 I used all b in hevi shot, until the last 2 shots i used dead coyote with the extended patternmaster and wow what a difference. I could tell right away i was the one that was killing the birds. Falling stone dead not 2 min later when they bled out. :lol:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Coyotes and fox for me, I can't afford it for waterfowl. Give me the cheapest steel shot I can find and I'll run it through the Xtrema.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

i got a patternmaster for my extrema2 and it kicks major booty...extended long range is the way to go....and also if u kno anyone who does powder coating get it done to your tube it kicks ***....i got mine powder coated a mettalic blue with 7 different colors in it....damn looks nice i have pics if anyone wants to check it out...and don't worry the coating going to hell its baked on at 800 degrees


----------



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

Can you tell a huge difference between the stock Mod. choke compared to the extended range PM when reaching out for those longer shots with a Extrema2? Would it be worth the $85?


----------



## Goosegridlock (Feb 28, 2007)

drakespanker12 said:


> i got a patternmaster for my extrema2 and it kicks major booty...extended long range is the way to go....and also if u kno anyone who does powder coating get it done to your tube it kicks a$$....i got mine powder coated a mettalic blue with 7 different colors in it....damn looks nice i have pics if anyone wants to check it out...and don't worry the coating going to hell its baked on at 800 degrees


 If your going to buy one just get one in black for 5$ more. I have no idea why they ever started making them in polished steel. Nothing like flaring ducks and geese with a shiney new choke. :evil:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Dan, I wouldn't waste you money, but I'm sure I will get ripped on for saying that. I think there's a lot of "mental increase" but not much actual, in other words, you will think it kicks butt because you dropped 90 bucks on it and it looks cool. I patterned mine with the stock modified and the patternmaster with 3.5" BB federal blue boxes, and the pattern denisty was exactly the same. Some people say that it is a shorter (i love this one) "harder hitting" pattern, but I think it's one pellet that brings down a goose, one that hits spinal column and or breaks a wing, I know for a fact that it is physically impossible to increase the energy of one pellet with a choke tube. So if it doesn't get anymore in a 40" circle, I don't see any reason. I could maybe see an advantage with really big shot, but I don't really know who uses that crap for geese anymore.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh, and as far as color goes, I just sandblasted the shine off mine, the soot from crappy Federal steel shot took care of the rest. One other thing, the exteneded tube is the only one made for an Xtrema.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey there callingeese...I have had the opposite experience that cranebuster did. I've had my P.M. for 4 years now, and tested it against many other chokes, including factory for my browning BPS 3.5. Some chokes in the factory arena *did* produce as good of patterns as the patternmaster, but ONLY WITH SMALLER SHOT. My idea for getting the PM in the first place was to shoot bigger shot >2's at the large honkers to knock them the hell down, and NOT WITH ONE PELLET EITHER. My idea of shooting geese is hitting them with a full pattern of bigger shot that will completely penetrate the feathers, muscle, bone, etc. and hit the vitals, and if possible go completely through the target. Ultimately this is a very humane way of immediately killing your target. I would rate the PM as more of an expert's choke over the decoys because the pattern is very tight, but for snows I can't think of a better choke with hi velocity T-shot, or similar offerings. My choke throws larger steel with very tight, EVEN patterns, which to me the consistency is worth the money. If you shoot shot sizes smaller than #2 at geese, the PM is not for you because it is a tighter choke, and at the distances you'd actually benefit from the tighter pattern you shouldn't be using that small of shot on geese anyway IMO, unless it's hevi shot. I don't know about the shot string length argument either, but I will tell you that my PM with the SAME LOAD from the SAME DISTANCE, SAME GUN will knock over my plywood patterning board, whereas my factory choke with close to equal pattern density would not. This would lend me to believe that more of the pellets reach the patterning board at once, which can only mean a shorter shot string. If someone else can lend a plausible explanation for this phenomena...I'd love to hear it!

Chokes, shot, and equipment aside it is shooting ability that is most important. If you cannot shoot well in the first place, something like a patternmaster will only make your situation worse, and you will benefit from the use of an open factory choke. Of course this is all MY OPINION, but cranebuster was waiting for someone like me anyhow 

HM


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I hear how everyone wants to shoot farther but to shoot farther you need denser shot, or larger shot size or more velocity. The same loads out of a factory choke and an aftermarket choke will kill to the same distance because the pellets lose the energy at the same time but if you did your homework and know how your gun patterns hopefully the aftermarket choke will produce a denser pattern until the pellets lose the energy required to be lethal. I own both a drakekiller and a extended PM and can't say they let me shoot any farther but I think they have eliminated a lot of the gliders because it provides a denser pattern then my factory chokes did which means you either hit or miss, no inbetween, hopefully.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

HATCHET, I will agree with you that for bigger shot it patterns better, especially in guns with short little tubes like a Browning. I don't shoot anything bigger than BB's, and I much prefer 2's. With MY gun, and MY loads it patterns equally with the stock mod. as the PM. As far as the shot string length, I have heard that with a full choked 3.5" 12 your string can be 15 feet long, if the PM shortens that I could see it getting more pellets on a moving bird, thus increasing your chance of hitting a vital organ (neck, head, heart, etc.) Which will bring down the bird better through mechanically killing it with individual pellets. It WILL not make it "hit harder" because it's a shorter string. ONce the pellets leave the barrel, they're all on their own so to speak. It takes luck to get one or more of them to land in the right place on the bird (considering your pattern is on the bird), having a tight pattern and short string (as well as lots of pellets) just increases your odds. I guess that's my take on the it, let me know what you guys think?


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## superSPECK (Nov 24, 2008)

ive been shooting PM for about 4 weekends here
ive noticed that its alot harder to hit birds, but once you get used to it 
its great. no cripples pretty much


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a patternmaster extended range for my xtrema2 and it works amazing on snows! it reaches out there nice and brings them down. The pattern stays tighter longer. It takes some getting used to but once you get the hang of how it shoots you know which ones were shot by it because they are very dead. You dont cripple many with it. It reaches up there on the high ones and brings them down. I am really happy with mine and glad i got it!!


----------



## superSPECK (Nov 24, 2008)

collar boy said:


> I have a patternmaster extended range for my xtrema2 and it works amazing on snows! it reaches out there nice and brings them down. The pattern stays tighter longer. It takes some getting used to but once you get the hang of how it shoots you know which ones were shot by it because they are very dead. You dont cripple many with it. It reaches up there on the high ones and brings them down. I am really happy with mine and glad i got it!!


well BUDDY im totally with you 
this weekend i think i have it down
i shot a goose at 80 yards and stone dead i was very proud then the next day shot 6 birds pretty close so i think once you get it your golden thanks for sharing 
p.s-im using a nova and extended wwith Double BBs 1650s verynice


----------

